# Recipe for a stem sealant for wired and fresh flowers



## joyce (Jun 29, 2004)

I have been making sugar flowers and putting them on cakes for around 35 years. It was always considered safe to plug the wire stems straight into the cake providing they were covered with florist's tape. Now florist's tape is not considered to be safe so the stems are required to be put into plastic flower picks. 

I have just discovered a product by Ingenious Edibles called   "Safety Seal - a food safe barrier" which is a great idea because you can dip your stems into it and then it is safe to plug them straight into the cake. I like the idea because if you have flowers that need to be plugged into multiple places, you will not have a cake full of plastic picks.

Unfortunately, it is expensive -  $16.34 for 120g + $3.95 for shipping from Amazon.  For the amount I would use the price is far too high.

My question is does anyone have a recipe for a stem sealant that can be used for wired stems and also fresh flower stems so I can make it myself in larger quantities.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Myself?

I use drinking straws.

Twist the wires and tape if you want...then push into a straw that has been trimmed if needed.

Leave about a half inch void space at the bottom.

Why the extra length?

When you plunge the flower "straws" in, a bit of cake will enter and create a "plug" effectively sealing off all the "bad stuff".

I never trusted floral tape....

mimi


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

I've always just dipped my "stems" in melted white chocolate and let dry.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

chefpeon said:


> I've always just dipped my "stems" in melted white chocolate and let dry.


You just beat me to it chefpeon...

Here's another...

Almond paste ball about the size of a nickle, flattened and twisted around the flower stems and allowed to dry.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I have always been too paranoid that whatever is covering the wires will peel or crack off.

My nightmare situation is the guest that gets "the foreign object" is an attny.

Too long in medicine I guess.

mimi


----------

